# Diablo Swing Orchestra (D:S:O)



## Furretsu (Jul 7, 2008)

If you're in the mood to try something _different_, Diablo Swing Orchestra is probably a good choice. I've been listening to them for awhile now after discovering them and I think I'm in love.

They're a female-fronted metal band at heart, but I have a hard time calling them that. They are jazz, they are swing, they are avant-garde, they are symphonic.  This is the very definition of eclectic music.

If you want to try them out, Poetic Pitbull Revolutions is available to listen fully on Last.fm. Don't go into it expecting a metal song, or you'll probably die of shock. ;) Balrog Boogie is good, too... nice and jazzy. :D


----------



## Altmer (Jul 7, 2008)

I keep hearing great shit about these guys yet I've never checked them out.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 7, 2008)

Well, now's your chance~!


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Jul 7, 2008)

España maniacos 

They are good, I like the opera mixed with swing mixed with classic guitar mixed with metal the best, though.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 7, 2008)

I think Balrog Boogie has become my favorite of theirs. It mixes opera and jazz so seamlessly, it's awesome... :D


----------



## Altmer (Jul 7, 2008)

AuroraKing said:


> Well, now's your chance~!


Yeah, I know. I am being lazy with these guys.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 7, 2008)

One listen to Balrog Boogie and you'll regret putting them off. D:


----------



## Altmer (Jul 7, 2008)

AuroraKing said:


> One listen to Balrog Boogie and you'll regret putting them off. D:


I don't know, I don't like avant-garde as much as I like prog. But I'll give 'em a listen tomorrow. The only avant-garde band I ever got into is Arcturus.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 7, 2008)

Avant-garde? Ugh. Don't call them that. Everyone does but I really don't think it fits them.

Just think of this: jazz, swing, mariachi, metal, opera (actually opera, not fake Tarja-like stuff), big band. It's _orgasmic_. :D


----------



## Altmer (Jul 7, 2008)

Eh I don't like jazz and swing much. It sounds like a worse version of the unnecessary interludes in To-Mera's music.

FYI To-mera is a prog metal band with female vocals. I pretty much love Julie Kiss. <3


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 7, 2008)

Aw come on give Balrog Boogie a listen. :( It's only three minutes!


----------



## Altmer (Jul 7, 2008)

AuroraKing said:


> Aw come on give Balrog Boogie a listen. :( It's only three minutes!


Finishing this Blind Guardian album first.


----------



## Altmer (Jul 7, 2008)

Dude, stop your fucking promo talks ok. I can fucking make up my own mind up on whether I like music it's like that time I got sent a promo cd and there were these promo sheets with them selling the band as the next fucking arch enemy or whatever. I'm gonna check the guys out in due course; chill, mate.


----------



## Altmer (Jul 8, 2008)

Listening to this now and my first impression is a serious "wtf"


----------

